# Am i a striped leo?



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was wondering whether this handsome leo would be classed as sripe or reverse stipe, i get confused between the two. I have never had a striped hatchling so hoping this one might be.










Phil


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry no!, It's a aberrant.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

gazz said:


> Sorry no!, It's a aberrant.


Have you got any pics of hatchling stripe and reverse stipe?

Can you define the difference between the too a little better than the wiki for me plz gaz?

Phil


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Phil75 said:


> Have you got any pics of hatchling stripe and reverse stipe?
> 
> Can you define the difference between the too a little better than the wiki for me plz gaz?
> 
> Phil


Striped and Reverse striped are both Polygenic "Evolved from line breeding".

Striped, Darker on the sides, Lighter on the spine.


















Reverse striped, Darker on the spine, Lighter on the sides.
















Sometimes the center of the spine line is colored, But there still lighter on the sides.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

gazz said:


> Striped and Reverse striped are both Polygenic "Evolved from line breeding".
> 
> Striped, Darker on the sides, Lighter on the spine.
> image
> ...


Cheers mate thanx for the pics.

Phil


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

To class as a stripe does the tail also have to be stripe? Reason I ask is because I have a leo with 2 stripes down her side but a banded tail

sorry to hijack the thread lol


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Salamanda said:


> To class as a stripe does the tail also have to be stripe? Reason I ask is because I have a leo with 2 stripes down her side but a banded tail
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread lol


 
Thats ok, i was wondering that aswell?

Phil


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Salamanda said:


> *To class as a stripe does the tail also have to be stripe?* Reason I ask is because I have a leo with 2 stripes down her side but a banded tail
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread lol


IMO no it is just stupid to not class a leo with a good full body stripe as a Striped. 

How ever a leo with a banded body and a striped tail is a Aberrant. Coz if it was to drop it's tail it would just look Normal.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I actually agree with Gazz.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> I actually agree with Gazz.


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

this is how my striped hatched...










this is how she looks a year on...










parents were hypo (poss jmg blood hypo line) x raptor


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

haha my Reverse Stripes are the best need to get sum new Photos of them they are getting betta Ever Day


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

fantasic thread - great pics everyone


----------

